
The tech giant fighting anti-vaxxers isn’t Twitter or Facebook. It’s Pinterest - PretzelFisch
https://www.fastcompany.com/90310970/the-tech-giant-fighting-anti-vaxxers-isnt-twitter-or-facebook-its-pinterest
======
equalunique
I think of articles like the following when I see sentiments in support of
lampooning "anti-vaxxers" for being "anti-science"
[http://healthimpactnews.com/2017/harvard-immunologist-to-
leg...](http://healthimpactnews.com/2017/harvard-immunologist-to-legislators-
unvaccinated-children-pose-zero-risk-to-anyone/)

~~~
Ivoirians
It's pretty absurd to ignore broad scientific consensus (which includes a
pretty large number of Harvard immunology PhDs) while buying into the lies of
a single authority who happens to argue what you like to hear. Cherrypicking
one discredited scientist out of a million who backs up your beliefs is very
clearly "anti-science".

Just to address the actual article, which is filled with demonstrable lies,
see the "What else does Tetyana Obukhanych say?" section here:
[https://www.skepticalraptor.com/skepticalraptorblog.php/appe...](https://www.skepticalraptor.com/skepticalraptorblog.php/appeal-
to-false-authority-who-is-tetyana-obukhanych/)

~~~
crooked-v
Also, simple stuff like the number of polio cases by year:
[https://i.imgur.com/itoSFI9.png](https://i.imgur.com/itoSFI9.png)

